
VisBug: Brings design tool interactions and hotkeys to the browser - tnorthcutt
https://github.com/GoogleChromeLabs/projectvisbug
======
WhitneyLand
It sounds cool, but hard to picture and more people are hesitant to install
extensions these days for security reasons.

I bet if you added a really short video that showed a couple operations being
done, you could pick up a lot more mind share and interest, even if the video
were only 15 seconds or so, like a quick screen capture.

Someone mentioned [https://pagemagic.io](https://pagemagic.io), i’m not much
familiar with them either, but they have a good example of this kind of video
on their homepage.

They seem more productized, while this seems more is more of a project, but
you get the same effect of reducing friction to get people taking a deeper
look, by only taking a few minutes of your time.

~~~
niutech
This is an official Google Chrome Labs extension, so it is safe. The video
preview is here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9V6B-tOIkc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9V6B-tOIkc)

------
hknd
Really like this - I can give this tool to design/product people (ixd, pm,
...) and they can easily manipulate our product, and send over screenshots of
issues or improvements. Or present their ideas during a meeting.

------
essayist
Cool.

Minibug- as you get to the lower items on the menu, the explanatory help popup
moves down as well, and so the help for the items nearer the bottom gets
truncated.

[https://pasteboard.co/HNi9lq0.png](https://pasteboard.co/HNi9lq0.png)

------
kjaer
Here's the video of the author presenting the extension at the Chrome Dev
Summit keynote:
[https://youtu.be/zPHyxvPT0gg?t=1424](https://youtu.be/zPHyxvPT0gg?t=1424)

------
catchmeifyoucan
Reminds be a bit of Pagemagic.io

------
hartator
No screenshots for a visual editor?

